# A HDR or the Pomano Beach fishing pier



## joemc (Oct 14, 2009)

Comments and suggestions welcome.
Cheers, joe


----------



## wrx84 (Oct 17, 2009)

I really like this shot! Good job!


----------



## joemc (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## citjet (Oct 21, 2009)

Im a fan of HDR and this is great.  Love the composition.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 21, 2009)

The sky is phenomenal... Great Image.


----------



## RobinOrvis (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome. Very dramatic.


----------



## joemc (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments
Joe


----------



## brad89300 (Oct 22, 2009)

HDR is awesome, great shot


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 23, 2009)

Now there's a keeper! The colors are breath-taking. They contrast yet compliment each other _so well_. Very ominous looking clouds too, adds a lot of feeling and anticipation to the photo. The bridge and ocean are the cherries on top, and I will add its because you composed them wonderfully. I have a couple questions for you- how many shots was this. I'm guessing three because I can see three layers of water on the sand and also- how did you get the ocean in the background to line up so well in the HDR?


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 26, 2009)

This is utterly amazing.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 26, 2009)

Makes me kinda miss Ft Lauderdale beach (at least the way I remember it), and the large percentage of my time I spent there the first 18 years of my life.

NICE shot!

But I am a real sucker for sunrises and sunsets, so I like most of them.


----------



## joemc (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments... This is made up of five images.

I used photomatix and then dragged it into CS3 to clean it up.

Cheers, joe


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 27, 2009)

Superb job.  I especially like how the waves break onto the beach.


----------



## joemc (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments... and I really mean zero disrespect but it is a question that I do have???.... Why do members not use there first name?? I would much rather answer you as Jim, Jack, Tom, Eddie, Allen....anything but BigTwinky.

I respect you work and your input... I just do not get the whole "member name" thing?

Most places...everyone has there own catchy screen name...but sign their post with their first name... I do notice that this is not the norm here?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine is my first name (sorta)


----------



## joemc (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Beni.....Do you sign your post Beni?

This is just different for me... I am use to people wanting to use there name for publicity purposes?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 27, 2009)

joemc said:


> Thanks for the comments... and I really mean zero disrespect but it is a question that I do have???.... Why do members not use there first name?? I would much rather answer you as Jim, Jack, Tom, Eddie, Allen....anything but BigTwinky.
> 
> I respect you work and your input... I just do not get the whole "member name" thing?
> 
> ...



On other forums I go by my real name, as I do on flickr.  I guess most forums I join and I am unsure of the crowd, I use the alias I have been using for approx 9 years.

Most forums I am on people have aliases and do not use real names.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 27, 2009)

joemc said:


> Thanks Beni.....Do you sign your post Beni?
> 
> This is just different for me... I am use to people wanting to use there name for publicity purposes?
> 
> Cheers, Joe



I do not post here for business or publicity purposes, I post here to learn, to know and to chat.  Not sure how much photography work I'd get from a forum full of photographers


----------



## joemc (Oct 27, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> joemc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Beni.....Do you sign your post Beni?
> ...



I hope that I did not offend you? That was not my intent at all... I am just wondering because many on this site do it...and the more photogs that recognize my name the better I feel... Not that they are going to give me work.... But you have no clue how many times I hear a fellow photog say "Oh Joe McBroom...I know his work"... and to me...that is a good thing?

And has netted income

Cheers and peace Joe

PS... My opinions do not make me right!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 28, 2009)

lol, its all good, I appreciate the direct question.  No harm done


----------



## nrois02 (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice, Joe!!!!

I have caught many a snook off of Pompano Pier!!!

Flamingo & 84 ! We're probably neighbors!!!


----------



## 5DManiac (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice job.  What were your HDR methods?  Single exposure or bracketed?


----------



## joemc (Oct 29, 2009)

5DManiac said:


> Nice job.  What were your HDR methods?  Single exposure or bracketed?



Five single exposures @ a 1/2 stop increments.

Thanks for the comments, Joe


----------

